# USB ports on Roamio, potential use...



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

What are the potential uses for the two USB ports on the Roamio Plus/Pro?
I've read that one can be used for a cable tuner box but what are the existing (and future?) possibilities?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Wireless Adapter and Bluetooth for the old Slide Remote and there is rumors of a new Slide Remote as well.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

People have also used them in the past to charge devices.


----------



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

antenna so that plus and pro can record OTA?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

s10023 said:


> antenna so that plus and pro can record OTA?


OTA is only on the Basic box.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

rsnaider said:


> OTA is only on the Basic box.


Ah perhaps an add-on box like directv's am-21 which added via ausb port two ota tunners to the hr-2x hddvr

Something like that could be foreseeable use for TiVo and I'm spirited it hasn't been done yet with their cable card only boxes


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

PCurry57 said:


> Ah perhaps an add-on box like directv's am-21 which added via ausb port two ota tunners to the hr-2x hddvr
> 
> Something like that could be foreseeable use for TiVo and I'm spirited it hasn't been done yet with their cable card only boxes


I highly doubt TiVo would do that.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

rsnaider said:


> OTA is only on the Basic box.


Yes, that's his point -- one potential use would be an add-on OTA tuner.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

For when software updates break features/new ad placements appear/netflix crashes:
(pick your poison)

http://amzn.com/B00DP4S2C6


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

lgnad said:


> For when software updates break features/new ad placements appear/netflix crashes:
> (pick your poison)
> 
> http://amzn.com/B00DP4S2C6


Let's stay on topic please.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

marklyn said:


> What are the potential uses for the two USB ports on the Roamio Plus/Pro?
> I've read that one can be used for a cable tuner box but what are the existing (and future?) possibilities?


Switched Digital Video tuner, which is in use with some of the largest US Cable companies (Time Warner, Cox, but not Comcast and FiOS).

Wired/Wireless keyboards still work with it, as well as the Wireless G adapter (Which is made redundant, I know).


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

windracer said:


> People have also used them in the past to charge devices.


Yep, I use mine to charge my PS3 remotes...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Most people have to use one for a tuning adapter. Beyond that they're not very useful anymore. Back in the day TiVos didn't have Ethernet built in so you had to use USB adapters, the wireless G adapter was also USB and the original Slide remote also used a USB dongle. However the Roamio line has Etherent and wifi built in and an RF remote, so the only thing left are TAs.

Although it would be great if they released an add-on OTA option. I have one channel I can only get SD via cable, but I can pick up an HD version with an antenna. Would be nice to consolidate that into the Roamio.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

marklyn said:


> Let's stay on topic please.


Sorry was trying to inject some humor. It IS usb powered!

I guess I shouldn't mention the mini xmas tree I plugged into it last year, then 

You could power a chromecast with it if your tv doesn't have usb ports and power cord routing was an issue.

I wish you could pop in usb thumb drives/hard drives and access movies, pics and music. I'd sure that most likely wont ever happen, tho

Other possible future functionality: 
Plug in a dvd/blu-ray drive and play movies? (or rip em! )

USB Camera ("Webcam") and a skype app, now that the opera app store is coming?

Bluetooth dongle for gamepad, for games from opera app store

Usb printing? Print stills of shows or from photos?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

How about a modem? oh wait.

I would like an LCD screen that shows me what's being recorded when the TV is off or what each tuner was doing, which you could make USB powered.

I'd also like a DVD-Burner.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

telemark said:


> How about a modem? oh wait.


They actually do offer that...

https://tivo.com/shop/detail/usb-phone-adapter

It's described as "Compatible with TiVo HD/HD XL, Premiere and Premiere XL", and "Does not support HDUI", so maybe it won't work with a Roamio (which is permanently in HDUI mode). Although probably they just mean that it doesn't provide the always-on connection that the HDUI kind of assumes, but will work without.

Edit: Yeah, maybe I should say that the HDUI really _doesn't_ work without always-on Internet. Or, it works only partly.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> They actually do offer that...
> 
> https://tivo.com/shop/detail/usb-phone-adapter
> 
> It's described as "Compatible with TiVo HD/HD XL, Premiere and Premiere XL", and "Does not support HDUI", so maybe it won't work with a Roamio (which is permanently in HDUI mode). Although probably they just mean that it doesn't provide the always-on connection that the HDUI kind of assumes, but will work without.


I forgot about that. Most people I know don't even have a home phone anymore let alone a modem.


----------



## theearlof (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello all. Just joined and have a related question.

I just replaced by XL4 with the Roamio Pro and am having issues with wireless signal strength. Signal strength is bouncing around between 40 and 60% and won't reliably connect to Tivo for guide updates. The XL4 used a USB G wireless adapter to connect and never had issues with it.

Has anyone tried connecting a USB G adapter to a Roamio?

Earl


----------



## Elgato54 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine are gone with the Tuning Adapter and slide remote.

I would love to be able to plug in a flash drive to watch movies.

I cant seem to get my Marantz Pre or Elite Blu-Ray to do it properly.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

theearlof said:


> Hello all. Just joined and have a related question.
> 
> I just replaced by XL4 with the Roamio Pro and am having issues with wireless signal strength. Signal strength is bouncing around between 40 and 60% and won't reliably connect to Tivo for guide updates. The XL4 used a USB G wireless adapter to connect and never had issues with it.
> 
> ...


I have, it works, but it's much slower and is less capable than what comes built into the Roamio. I would recommend you resolve your weak signal at the Router level.

Any reason you don't use MoCA?


----------

